# Judith Rakers @ Markus Lanz (11.12.2012)(Long cut 199MB)(1x Avi + 9x9 caps)



## Tramp 44 (13 Dez. 2012)

Ja Ja die Judith, versetzt mich in Hypnose, ich weiss gar nicht ob ihr's wisst, aber sie
ist süsser als Glucose 
Judith Rakers @ Lanz (11.12…avi (199,07 MB) - uploaded.to 


 

 




 

 




 

 



Format : AVI 
Dateigröße : 199 MiB 
Dauer : 12min 
Gesamte Bitrate : 2 205 Kbps


----------



## rhceleb (13 Dez. 2012)

ja, Danke!


----------



## ddk (13 Dez. 2012)

:thx: für judith


----------



## frank63 (13 Dez. 2012)

Das mit der Hypnose ist klasse. Die Frau ist aber auch allererste Sahne. :WOW:


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2012)

schönen Dank für Miss Tagesschau


----------



## Leonardo2010 (13 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die traumhafte Judith Rakers !!


----------



## Garret (13 Dez. 2012)

perfekt danke


----------



## borstel (13 Dez. 2012)

Kühl und Blond aber irgendwie symphatisch, nich so wie die olle Furtwängler bei der oportunen Schnalle kriegt man ja Frostbeulen!


----------



## congo64 (13 Dez. 2012)

hervorragend :WOW::thx:


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2012)

:thx: dir für die schöne Judith


----------



## PromiFan (13 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder und noch dazu in guter Qualität! Judith sieht wieder einmal rattenscharf aus, sie wird immer geiler je reifer sie wird ... Und die Beinstellungen sind auch ein guter Anblick, ich hoffe doch das es nicht mehr lange dauert und sie unbewusst einen Upskirt hinlegt, bei den kurzen Kleidern muss das doch mal passieren


----------



## Ronstadt23 (13 Dez. 2012)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder und noch dazu in guter Qualität! Judith sieht wieder einmal rattenscharf aus[...] .



Judith sah wirklich zum Anbeißen auch und machte im dem blauen Kleid eine fantastische Figur. Und ihre Traumbeine kamen auch perfekt zur Geltung. 



borstel schrieb:


> Kühl und Blond aber irgendwie symphatisch[...]!



Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht. Judith wirkt kühl, aber es eine angenehme Kühle. Sie ist zwar blond, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie blöd. Im Gegenteil sie macht einen sehr gebildeten Eindruck und wirkt wie eine Frau, die genau weiß, was sie sagt. Zudem ist sie witzig und schlagfertig. Und in ihrer Art ist sie sehr angenehm bodenständig und dadurch äußert sympathisch. Muchas gracias für das klasse Video.


----------



## Tramp 44 (14 Dez. 2012)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder und noch dazu in guter Qualität! Judith sieht wieder einmal rattenscharf aus, sie wird immer geiler je reifer sie wird ... Und die Beinstellungen sind auch ein guter Anblick, ich hoffe doch das es nicht mehr lange dauert und sie unbewusst einen Upskirt hinlegt, bei den kurzen Kleidern muss das doch mal passieren



Ich will dich ja wirklich nicht deiner schönen Träume berauben, aber im Interview erzählte sie , das sie den Beinüberschlag geübt hat


----------



## moonshine (15 Dez. 2012)

:WOW:



:thx:


----------



## mightynak (16 Dez. 2012)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Tramp 44 (17 Dez. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> schönen Dank für Miss Tagesschau


Hey Punisher
Sie legt ja im Augenblick einen glamourösen Auftritt nach dem anderen hin.
Soll man bei dir jetzt eigentlich Bitte auf Danke drücken oder Danke auf Bitte 
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und treib es nicht zu wild 

 
Gruß vom Tramp


----------



## gotscha (1 März 2013)

Da ist dem Lanz bestimmt das Wasser im Mund geschossen


----------



## PromiFan (1 März 2013)

Tramp 44 schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja wirklich nicht deiner schönen Träume berauben, aber im Interview erzählte sie , das sie den Beinüberschlag geübt hat



Die Stelle habe ich wohl überhört ... aber irgendwann passiert es sicher einmal in diesen kurzen Kleidern, sie kann doch nicht ständig aufpassen und ein paar mal war es auch fast schon so weit, also Judith, immer weiter so, die Kleider noch etwas kürzer und dann sehen wir vielleicht mal mehr


----------



## powerranger1009 (9 März 2013)

tolle Frau, schöne Bilder, danke


----------



## bernhardgrzimek (9 März 2013)

die rakers hat ne gute ausstrahlung. allerdings auch kühl und berechnend. wirkt wie eine, die weiß, wozu eine besetzungscouch dienlich ist.


----------



## Hackmann (23 März 2013)

Sie mag Pferde gern. Schade, dass ich kein Hengst bin


----------



## Seahawk (23 Jan. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Miss Tagesschau :thx:


----------



## MrMyjagi (24 Jan. 2016)

vielen dank


----------



## Peter_Bloom (12 Juli 2019)

Leider ist der Download nicht mehr verfügbar. 

Könnte es jemand nochmal hochladen, bitte?! Wäre super ...


----------



## Ov3rdr1ve (19 Sep. 2019)

Ja wäre echt nett!


----------

